
PEP 564 – Add new time functions with nanosecond resolution - happy-go-lucky
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0564/
======
gjvc
Same required for postgres. It's disappointing that in 2017 we've not cottoned
on to the importance of high precision timekeeping types in otherwise well-
provisioned tools.

